# Ceasar 8 week old 'presa canario'



## Rhyswagstaff95 (Aug 11, 2017)

hey new here just thought I'd show some pics of my 'presa canario' I say it like that as I've come to realise he probably isn't full presa as I bought him with no papers or history from a back yard breeder. I've always rescued dogs usually mastiff type breeds and I've grown up around large dogs but this was my first puppy so I made the mistake of not making sure he was bred properly. However I love him and come to be really attached to him so either way I'm going to take care of him even if he is mixed breed or comes with health problems. 

I got him at 7 weeks old (yes I know too young) my other dogs a 13 year old Rottweiler and a 2 year old French mastiff are both helping him to learn the ways of being a dog though! And he's settled in really well. He was initially bought as a family and guard dog but I think maybe soon when he's settled in a bit I'll get another dog that's bred more for the personality traits of a guard dog. We will see. I would prefer to rescue a dog though but my last rescue dog (dog de Bordeaux) was too aggressive and even after paying for obedience training had to be put own.. he was used as a fighting or bait dog unfortunately. I couldn't go through the heart break of losing another rescue dog. Our 13 year old Rottweiler though has been amazing and we rescued her. 

Anyway here are some pictures maybe you can take a guess to what breed he could be mixed with. The red nose makes me think pit bull but my knowledge on breeds doesn't go very far.. I just know how to care for them! I live alone with my girlfriend so a big dog isn't a huge problem as we have no children. Currently feed him a BARF diet (I believe that's the name). His favourite food is raw mince, chicken liver and cottage cheese


----------



## Rhyswagstaff95 (Aug 11, 2017)

Also input on what kind of weight he should be and general info on how to care for him and excerise him would be appreciated. He just had his first vaccinations and the next one is booked for when he is 10 weeks old. He's already been wormed and his chip is being put in the same time as his 10 week vaccine. I've been feeding him 4 times a day and he's gained a kilo since I bought him. The vet said it wouldn't hurt him to gain a bit of weight and to feed him as much as he will eat for the moment. I've been following this advice but not feeding him when he asks as I don't want to start bad habits!


----------

